# Pacers Starters/Rotation



## parkerj0 (Jul 21, 2005)

How do you feel our lineup and rotation should be at this point.

Starting
Guard: Collison & Hill
Forward: West & Granger
Center: Hibert

I know practically everybody is gonna have George and either Hill/Collison, but i feel Collison & Hill make a more complete roster, while bringing George off the bench makes him more the go to guy, instead of 2nd option behind Granger, plus Granger and George are very similiar and talented. Always having 1 of them at the 3 will be good for us, therefore
6th man: George
7th man: Price, with a compact season, I see Price sharing a lot of minutes to keep Collison rested for end of season
8th man: Hansborough, will split time with West
9th man: Some think he will be gone, but I still like his defense, could play 2 or 3, depending on line-up
10th man: Foster: I believe Hibert will play more MPG than anyone, limiting Fosters minutes

11-13 Admudson, Pendergraph & Stephenson, with probably Stephson getting most minutes

That leaves 2 spots for 4 guys not under contract
I believe we will take either Famous or Rogers & Johnson or Lazare, Im going with Famous and Johnson

This of course unless more changes are made. With what we have I believe this makes our best team. Im predicting we go 38-28, probably 5th in East


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

George and Granger are no where near being similar. George has a pair of balls, Granger has a vagina. George doesn't jack up bad shots, Granger shoots whenever he gets his hands on the ball. George has the ability to get to the line, Granger can't dribble without looking at the ball. George is quick, Granger is average. George is an elite defender for just a second year player, Granger is an adequate defender. 
Granger's 3pt shooting percentage might be better, that's about the only thing that he's better at. I'm predicting that we won't be seeing him in a Pacer uniform much longer.

Looks like Lance will be playing more than AJ Price, which is good. Lance is a much more talented point guard if he's given the chance.

Hansbrough looks pretty damn good so far, but his shot is falling. When he's shooting well he's everywhere making plays, when it's not it's hard to like him. The way he's playing tonight he needs to start, but getting this kind of production off the bench would be pretty damn good too.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm still not convinced that Paul George is a full-time shooting guard when playing next to a point guard who's not a deep threat, but with Rush gone and the Mayo trade not happening I don't see a better option. George Hill has to come off the bench and back up both guard spots for the lineups to make sense. Indy should look into upgrading the two-guard spot and moving Paul George into a sixth man role, playing three positions based on matchups. In the meantime, Collison/Paul George/Granger/West/Hibbert with George Hill and Hansbrough as the main bench guys. Price and Jones are the deep reserves in the backcourt with Stephenson eventually getting a chance, and Foster and Amundson used as a bench mob down low.


----------



## Jeremy0916 (Dec 11, 2011)

Darren Collison really needs to improve his three point shot. HE is our best point guard, but he isn't a traditional point guard without a decent jumpshot. Although, he did hit one three the last game against the bulls.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeremy0916 said:


> Darren Collison really needs to improve his three point shot. HE is our best point guard, but he isn't a traditional point guard without a decent jumpshot. Although, he did hit one three the last game against the bulls.


Not to mention his defense is nothing to brag about. I'd rather not have a PG jacking up threes, JOB isn't here anymore and we have AJ Price for that.


----------



## Jeremy0916 (Dec 11, 2011)

Remember though he is still young and can improve on defense. I'm sure Frank Vogel won't put up with matador defense out of him. So if he wants to play, he'll do his best on defense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Why would Hansbrough be our 8th man? Him and Hill will be 6th-7th.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeremy0916 said:


> Remember though he is still young and can improve on defense. I'm sure Frank Vogel won't put up with matador defense out of him. So if he wants to play, he'll do his best on defense.


Some players just aren't talented defensively, I'd say he's one of those guys. He's adequate, but can't guard a lot of PG's we need him to because of his lack of size and quickness.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jeremy0916 said:


> Darren Collison really needs to improve his three point shot. HE is our best point guard, but he isn't a traditional point guard without a decent jumpshot. Although, he did hit one three the last game against the bulls.


Collison has a 3-point shot. He only takes good jumpers, though, which is what he should be doing. He's far from a consistent threat, but he shot a lot better than AJ Price, a guy who people consider a sharpshooter. His defense needs a lot of work, though, as does his court vision.

Here's how I see our rotation working out:

C - Hibbert (30)/Foster (12)/Hansbrough (6)
PF - West (34)/Hansbrough (12)/Amundson (1)/Pendergraph (1)
SF - Granger (36)/George (12)
SG - George (18)/Hill (18)/Jones (10)/Stephenson (2)
PG - Collison (32)/Hill (14)/Price (2)

I'm not really liking the wing situation at the moment. We really only have two guys on the roster who can play the 3, and if either Granger or George goes down, we'll be seeing a lot of Dahntay Jones at the 3 or a big lineup with Hansbrough at the 3 for a few minutes every game. 

I'm sure Vogel will give some leeway to Amundson, Pendergraph, and Price early on in the season, but I fully expect them (and Stephenson) to fall out of the rotation. A 9 man rotation should be just fine to give everyone minutes and still keep the main guys rested. I just wish our backup swingman was not Dahntay Jones. For defensive purposes, we have George for bigger 2's and Hill for smaller 2's, so it's not like we need Dahntay. I'd feel a lot better if we signed Michael Redd and ditched Dahntay for a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

West is done


----------

